#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  gezocht per direct zzp er of koeriersbedrijven

## ondernemer1975

wij zijn nog op zoek naar eigenrijders en zzp ers en koeriersbedrijven die nog wat werk kunnen en willen aannemen.Wij eisen,

kvk btw var verlengde verhoogde bus geen schade of deuken witte kleur
geen 9 tot 5 mentaliteit.Wij zoeken ze in omgeving noord holland zuid holland drente friesland groningen overijssel gelderland limburg brabant en utrecht.
Wij zoeken tevens combo koeriers ibv combo en de vereiste papieren,vito model transport verlengd bakwagens met en zonder laadklep.

wij bieden lange ritten caddy 030 per km vito 0.32 per km sprinter lang hoog 
0.37 per km maxi bus 0.40 bakwagen 0.55.

Wij bieden ook distribitieroute van ups/dpd/dhl stopprijs 3 ex btw per adres

reageren met naam plaats gsm nummer type auto/bus beschikbaarheid 
leeftijd en werkervaring. www.hemo-logistics.nl

----------


## Johanna15-2-65

U bied aan distributie route ben ik erg in geinteresseerd ik heb samen met mijn man een bedrijfje ben zzp-er in het bezit van een witte mercedes-sprinter bus L2H2 volledig ten behoeve van pakketbezorging wij hebben een kvk nr,BTW nr,vog verklaring,var is in aanvraag.Bus is een euro 5 uitvoering van +/- half jaar oud.
Wij hebben reeds 1.5 jaar ervaring opgedaan met pakket bezorging op diverse route's.
Ik ben Hannie Roozemond ben van 1965, beschikbaarheid liefst in overleg,mijn telefoon nr is 06-10360871.
Hoor graag iets van U.
Met vriendelijke groet Hannie Roozemond

----------


## DONREY2010

Mijn naam is Reginald Cardoze van 1958, standplaats Adam-ZO, ben ZZP met eigen witte Opel Combo Tour. 
Met KvKnr,Btwnr, VAR bewijs en mob: 0617.816.537
Email: [email protected]
Ben geinteresseert in lange ritten of anders te bespreken bij een afspraak.
Werkervaring; Ik rij voor 2 andere koerierdiensten, bij de ene nationale, bij de andere buitenlandse ritten en ritten voor me eigen.
Ik hoor graag van U.
Alvast bedankt.

MVG,

Reginald

----------


## vanvugt

Hoi ik ben Adri van Vugt 35 jaar jong uit venlo en ik heb gelezen dat jullie op zoek zijn naar zzp ers die in het bezit zijn van een caddy.
Ik heb 2 auto`s tot u beschikking 1 vw caddy en een fiat doblo. Ik ben erg geinteresseerd in het werk wat u tebieden heeft.
Ik ben in het bezit van kvk , btw nr. , var verklaring en zo nodig een bewijs van goed gedrag.
Ik ben nu 2,5 jaar zelfstandig als koerier aan het werk door heel europa dus de ervaring is aanwezig.
Heb 1 man personeel en zijn zo nodig 24 uur per dag 7 dagen in de week beschikbaar.
Mochten er nog vragen zijn dan hoor ik die graag voor de rest ben ik in afwachting op positief bericht.

met vriendelijke groet,
Adri van Vugt
06-27227385
[email protected]

----------


## oujda20

goeie middag,

ik heb een mercedes sprinter met euro4 norm en ben op zoek naar werk 
ik woon in amsterdam maar het maakt niet uit waar ik werk.
mijn naam is M.Haddou en mijn telefoonnummer is 0684440053 email [email protected]

----------


## verwa04

Ik ben ihbv Zowel Opel Combo als Opel vivaro, tevens beschik ik over de U gevraagde papieren, daarnaast ben ik Niwo vergunninghouder. 
Ik heb ruime ervaring, sinds 1993 zzper in het kleintransport
Momenteel ben ik beschikbaar op maandag, woensdag en donderdag. Per half september de gehele week.
Ook weekenden is een optie
Mijn gegevens:
Naam: J. Verhagen
Adres: Beethovenlaan 24
2742 CG Waddinxveen
Tel.: 062126 8778

Geb.datum: 11-02-1952

Indien ik Uw inte4ressse hebt gewekt, dan hoor ik graag van U

m.vr.gr.

J.Verhagen (Email: [email protected]

----------


## Niermala

Goedemiddag,

Ik ben in het bezit van een mercedes sprinter verlengd en verhoogd, een opel combo, Renault master en renault Kangoo. Ik heb een ruime ervaring als zzp-er en heb voor vele grote bedrijven gewerkt zoals Dhl en GLS daarnaast enkele kleine andere. Ik heb alle papieren voor u ter beschikking daarnaast ook een niwo vergunning als dit nodig mocht zijn. Mijn personeel is 24/7 dagen per week beschikbaar. Hiernaast wil ik u nog verwijzen naar mijn site op www.anwlogistics.nl hierop vind u alle overige benodigheden. Zou u hiernaast nog enige vragen willen hebben kunt u contact opnemen met mijn man op telefoon nummer 0681905314. Ik dank u voor het lezen en hopelijk tot horens.

Met vriendelijke groet,

Niermala Sewpersad

----------


## yasartrans

Geachte Heer/Mevrouw

Mijn Naam Is Gokhan Yasar
Ik Ben 25 jaar en Woon in Hengelo OV 
Ben sinds 2010 eigen ondernemer als koerier
Heb 3 jaar voor tnt Pakketservice Enschede Gewerkt en 1 jaar als eigen baas.
wegens omstandig heden ben gestopt bij tnt. en ben weer op zoek naar een zzp werk

Ben ingeschreven bij KVK, VAR, VOG, BTW nr en Een witte Bus H2 L3 kan ook Pallet vervoeren.
Tel: 0685629278
Mail: [email protected]

Wilt u mij Hier over Graag op te hoogte houden Alvast bedankt.

Groetjes G.Yasar(Y)

----------


## nicky11

Wij zijn een koeriersbedrijf in Tiel en zijn ruim twee jaar actief in dit werk.
Zouden graag voor deze omtrek upc/dpd/dhl willen gaan rijden.
Zijn in bezit van 3x vito , 1x sprinter , 1x caddy , 2x bakwagen.
Ook hebben wij een loods waar we pakketen kunnen opslaan en vandaar uit alles uitrijden als dat nodig is.
Groetjes boudewijnskoeriersdienst.
Tel:0344-610136

----------


## gerritvano

> wij zijn nog op zoek naar eigenrijders en zzp ers en koeriersbedrijven die nog wat werk kunnen en willen aannemen.Wij eisen,
> 
> kvk btw var verlengde verhoogde bus geen schade of deuken witte kleur
> geen 9 tot 5 mentaliteit.Wij zoeken ze in omgeving noord holland zuid holland drente friesland groningen overijssel gelderland limburg brabant en utrecht.
> Wij zoeken tevens combo koeriers ibv combo en de vereiste papieren,vito model transport verlengd bakwagens met en zonder laadklep.
> 
> wij bieden lange ritten caddy 030 per km vito 0.32 per km sprinter lang hoog 
> 0.37 per km maxi bus 0.40 bakwagen 0.55.
> 
> ...


Gerrit van Oosterhout
Standplaats: genemuiden
Type: vw caddy 2007
0653339687

----------


## gerritvano

Graag zou ik voor u willen rijden met mijn volswagen Caddy uit 2007 ik heb doorzettingsvermogen en wil altijd mijn doel bereiken.

Gerrit van Oosterhout
06 53 33 96 87

----------


## Saroyan

Hallo, mijn naam is Aria. ik ben in bezit van 2 nieuwe mercedes sprinters euro 5 verlengd wit 
Geen schade. Ook een combo in beschikbaarheid.
Heb KVK. VAR. VOG. BTW. 
5 Jaar ervaring.

24/7 beschikbaar.
Tel: 0630591417

woonplaats Culemborg/ Tiel

----------


## Will G

*Hallo mijn naam is Will Gbbels ZZP er uit Weert (Limburg) tel: 06-20604458 en in het bezit van een nieuwe VW Caddy, mijn leeftijd is 44 jaar daarvan zit ik 12 jaar als zzp er in de specialistische reiniging, ik ben 24/7 beschikbaar om te werken als koerier, mocht u nog iemand zoeken dan stel ik mij graag beschikbaar. 

Met vriendelijke groet



Will Gbbels
**[email protected]
*

----------


## Thijme Mijzen

Goeden dag, Mijn naam is Thijme Mijzen. Ik las de advertentie en vroeg mij af of jullie nog steeds mensen zoeken. Ik rijd een Mercedes sprinter. Van 2009, deuk vrij wit nette bus. Mijn standplaats is de rijp nabij Purmerend. Hopelijk neemt u kontakt met mij op voor een kennis making gesprek. Met vriendelijke groet Thijme Mijzen

----------


## Thijme Mijzen

0615066694. met vriendelijke groet Thijme Mijzen

----------


## Boelens Dienstverlening

Boelens Dienstverlening
Standplaats: Peize (Drenthe, op de grens met Groningen en Friesland)
Auto: Ford Transit Connect
0615-287282

Beschikbaar per heden
Leeftijd: 34
Werkervaring koerier: 4 jaar

----------


## AgressieveTurk

Wow allemaal stille meelezers...

----------


## Logistiek Partner

Geachte heer mevrouw,

Ik ben akkoord met de vergoedingen en zal rijden met een Peugot Expert nieuw spier wit. Ik kom uit de omgeving van Assen en ik ben van het geboorte jaar 1975, ik heb ongeveer 20 jaar rij ervaring in de transport zowel als met truck en oplegger als met bakwagen als met caddy/busje. Ook ben ik 24/7/365 beschikbaar voor ritten nationaal en internationaal. Ik ben in het bezit van VAR en zakelijk rijden documentatie. Aan het NIWO word gewerkt en zal medio begin 2014 zijn behaald. Ik heb een Kvk en btw nummer en ben te bereiken onder nummer 0652532603 voor al uw spoed en of route ritten.

Met vriendelijke groeten,

Vince Aerts

----------


## [email protected]

wij gaan akkoord met de bovenstaande tarieven wij rijden met een ford transit jumbo bj 2011
wij hebben een laadvloer van 400cm lang en 185cm hoog

wij zijn een koeriersdienst uit s heerenberg 

onze gegevens zijn

verheijkoeriersdiensten

dhr r,a verheij

stadsparklaan 42 
7041rc s heerenberg

mob nummer 0616791247
email [email protected]


kvk 64946851
btw NL134753276B02

ook kunnen wij adr transporten uitvoeren

ik heb 3 jaar ervaring in de koeriersdiensten transporten

----------


## Manuk Balasanyan

Mijn naam is manuk Balasanyanvan 1982, standplaats Beuningen, ben ZZP met eigen Ford Cunstom en Mersedes benz Bakwagen met laadklep. 
Met KvKnr,Btwnr, VAR bewijs en mob: 0651293038
Email: [email protected]
Ben geinteresseert in Distributie route.
Werkervaring; Ik rij voor 3 ANDRE TRANSPORT BEDRIJVEN AL 4,5 JAAR.
Ik hoor graag van U.
Alvast bedankt.

----------


## [email protected]

u zoekt koeriersbedrijven voor distributie en of paket ritten 

wij willen dit graag voor u uitvoeren voor u wij hebben hier een ruime ervaring in wij hebben bestelbus met een laadvloer van 400 cm lang 



wij zijn gestegd in s heerenberg 

onze bedrijfs gegevens 

zijn 


verheijkoeriersdiensten

stadsparklaan 42 

7041rc s heerenberg

kvk nr 64946851

btw nr NL 134753276b02

EMAIL [email protected]

[email protected]

website verheij-koeriersdiensten - Home

tel 06-16791247


mvgr ron verheij

verheijkoeriersdiensten

----------


## transporter

Zoekt u ook iemand voor Frankrijk/spanje/Marokko ik kan de talen een de weg zeer goed ben 65 jaar oud

----------

